# Karma Apple?



## ParkerNisbet1 (Feb 27, 2012)

This may not be the right place to post this, however I couldn't help but laugh at this.

http://m.cnet.com/ne...patent/57506127

If it is valid, it seems ironic that Apple, the supposedly "innocent" giant who scored $1.05 billion from Samsung on patent "similarities", gets bitten in the ass for the same logic that won them the Samsung v. Apple lawsuit. Thoughts?


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

This made me lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## ThePipeLayer (Jul 2, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy S3 powered by Verizon LTE, never WiFi.

They forgot LTE in the caption but whatev


----------

